# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Cili është kuptimi i pseudonimit tuaj?

## Peniel

Nuk e di nëse është hapur ndonjë temë e tillë, po duke parë se kemi shumë anëtarë aktivë mendova të kemi një temë të tillë por jo në formën e sondazhit.

Nuk dija se ku ta hapja dhe mendova se këtu do ishte vendi më i përshatshëm. Duke qenë se pseudonimet kanë një histori apo fshehin diçka të bukur apo diçka që na pëlqen të na karkaterizojë, do të desha ta shprehim këtu. Jemi të lirë dhe askush nuk është i detyruar. Me zemër të hapur pra.   :buzeqeshje: 


Ja disa pyetje që mendova të parashtroj për të gjithë:


Çfarë ju shtyu të zgjidhnit këtë pseudonim?Fshihet një histori, ngjarje apo diçka tjetër pas tij?Ju karakterizon pseudonimi që keni zgjedhur për t'ju përfaqësuar këtu?Do të dëshironit që në jetën e përditëshme të përdornit të njëjtin pseudonim si emrin tuaj?



Ju lutem të lemë temën të pastër nga replikat dhe postimet që nuk kanë lidhje me temën.


Faleminderit,

ns

----------


## shoku_tanku

Atehere,po e nis une i pari.Se pari,urime per temen pasi eshte vertet interesante
dhe nuk mendoj se nje teme e ngjashme eshte hapur me pare ose te pakten mua nuk me ka rastisur ta shoh!Persa i perket pseudonimit tim,duhet te them se ne nje fare menyre,edhe e kam zgjedhur por edhe me ka zgjedhur...faktikisht,e perdor kete pseudonim edhe ne jeten e perditshme...ne kete menyre me therrasin edhe miqte e mi ne realitet...perse e kam zgjedhur?...si'c dihet nga te gjithe,ne sistemin e diktatures njerezit i drejtoheshin njeri tjetrit me shoku apo shoqja filan"....ne forme shakaje me shoqerine por edhe ne forme ironie per ate sistem,une e kam perdorur shpesh kete shprehje...ju drejtohesha shpesh shokeve apo shoqeve te mia me kete term...rastisi perpara disa vitesh qe doli edhe nje personazh i the Shbelshave ne emisionin Portokalli me emrin shoku tanku dhe qe atehere miqte e mi me ngjiten kete nofke...pra kete e bene duke u nisur nga sensi i humorit qe me karakterizon dhe per arsyen tjeter se une thuajse gjithmone ju drejtohesha atyre me shoku ose shoqja....kjo eshte historia e pseudonimit tim,e perdor kaq shpesh ne jeten e perditshme sa qe kam harruar emrin tim te vertete...

----------


## bebushja

Ndersa pseudonimi im eshte i tille nga adresa e imelit tim ,qe eshte hapur shume vite para,isha vertet e vogel ,kur hapa adresen e imelit
keshtu qe dhe pseudonimin e vura njesoj  ketu ne forum  kur u regjistrova
Ju pershendes  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## King_Arthur

une jam nje adhurues i grupit Scorpions dhe per nder te tyre kam kete nick 
dhe nicku qe kam pas perdorur me pare ka qene ''Gjermani''

----------


## Jonela_vl

ky eshte emri im dhe ska ndonje kuptim

----------


## xlindax

ish te dashurin tim e thirrja PULCINO
dhe une isha pulcina e tij..
aaaaaahhhh!!!...koh te bukura ato :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BULi-x

Un do të përgjigjem shkurt dhe thjeshtë!

-Emri im i vërtetë është:  BUTRINT
-Shkurtimisht me therrasin:  BULi
-Ndërsa une për zbukurim e ka shkruar  BULi-x

Ju Përshëndes!

----------


## AlbaneZ

Çfarë ju shtyu të zgjidhnit këtë pseudonim? 

*Me pelqen shume si pseudonim dhe me duket kuptimplote* 

Fshihet një histori, ngjarje apo diçka tjetër pas tij?

*Si pseudonim e ka kuptimin mbrenda*  :shkelje syri: 

Ju karakterizon pseudonimi që keni zgjedhur për t'ju përfaqësuar këtu?

*Patjeter,karakterizon Memedheun tone.*

Do të dëshironit që në jetën e përditëshme të përdornit të njëjtin pseudonim si emrin tuaj?

*Pse jo ? Do isha krenar*  :buzeqeshje: 

*Me respekt Lindi*

----------


## Bl3ri

Jam si engjull  :sarkastik:  
Me pelqen te me thirin kshtu

Melaqe dmth engjull  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## -x-

nick-u im paraqet anonimatin tim i cili do mbetet kshu deri ne fud

----------


## Jonela_vl

he ore gjitoni qe kam lart as mua sma tregon emrin e vertet haha....(shaka kjo)!te puc  :xhemla:

----------


## -x-

> he ore gjitoni qe kam lart as mua sma tregon emrin e vertet haha....(shaka kjo)!te puc


vogelushe embel sma ke kerkuar kurr......emrin :sarkastik:

----------


## _Elena_

*Kuptimi i pseudonimit tim nuk do shume shpjegime
Sepse me quajn Elena 

Ju pershendes*

----------


## FierAkja143

as i imi sdo shpjegime 
kjo 143 eshte numer  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Pratolini

Teme interesante !

Shume pak njerez e dine qe Kazanova ka perdorur per goxha kohe ne Milano emrin Angelo Pratolini per te ruajtur anonimatin e tij dhe per shume arsye qe nuk ka shume rendesi t jua shpjegoj ketu.

Pse e perdor une : Se pari sepse duke hequr menjane modestine jam nje Kazanova modern dhe cka eshte me e rendesishmja kam te njejtat qellime pozitive ndaj femres (ndryshe nga Don Zhuani ku shumicat e femrave se kane idene se sa i ka talluar ai ato)
Se dyti sepse eshte nje miniquiz qe vajzat qe flasin me mua te tregojne intelektin e tyre dhe anen letrare. Nese ato e njohin si emer do te thote qe jane goxha te pergatitura intelektualisht dhe mua ky konstatim me sherben per te ditur si te zhvilloj biseden.

A do ta perdorja ne jeten reale : Patjeter qe jo ! Jam kategorik per kete sepse injoranca e njerezve te ndryshem mund te kaloj ne paragjykim duke mi pare negativisht karakteristikat qe pretendoj se me takojne nga ky pseudonim dhe kjo do me sillte deme ne interesa konkret.

----------


## Dorontina

Spjegimi i pseudonimit tim asht *vetem qe deshta diqka shqip* se disa emra te huej me bajn shum nervoz, por ka perjashtime *disa na mesojn shum ....*

----------


## DI_ANA

Pseudonimi im eshte emri im ne te vertete.

----------


## ArNaUtI_

spse........jemi nje komb ...luftarak...dhe..kurre.. s'duhet me u harru..e shkuara...
*un jam njeri prej tyre*


*
the ..paste ...is..in ..owr..hearts*

----------


## e panjohura

Gjithmon do jem e panjohur per te njohurit sepse askush nuk don te me njef....
Vetem ata qe me duan dhe i dua shum e dijn se kush jam per te tjeret do mbes e panjohura (anonime)por jo nga friga se tek e fundit i frigohem vetem krijuesit e askujt tjeter

----------


## Bardhi

Kete pseodonim adhuroj  sepse, eshte gjysma e fundit e  asaj se si quhet vendlindja ime.

----------

